# Результаты КТ



## Вика (22 Май 2006)

Здравствуйте.

Вот результаты КТ сегменты L4-S1: на боковой топограмме и серии КТомограмм снижена высота диск L5-S1. Диск L4-5 не изменён. Ретролистез L5 над S1 до 3 мм. Диск L5-S1: задне-центральный проляпс 3x12 мм.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, это серьёзно? Сказали, что лучше сделать операцию, чтобы скрепить позвонки.

Что посоветуете? Мне всего 17 лет


----------



## Helen (23 Май 2006)

*результаты КТ*

Вика, а какие симптомы у Вас присутствуют и какова история заболевания? Не менее важным являются именно эти факты, а также данные осмотра невролога и многие другие.

Ждем ответа, напишите нам подробнее о себе.


----------



## Вика (23 Май 2006)

*результаты КТ*

Спасибо большое за ответ.

С февраля прошлого года болит спина - почти каждый день.

Я лет пять назад упала на катке... Вечер вообще ходить не могла, лежала, а на утро с трудом. В больницу не пошла, т.к. на тот момент вообще в неё не ходила... 

Потом всё нормализовалось... В феврале начало болеть в грудном отделе, наклоны и повороты туловица не могла делать и когда сидела, было ощущение, что мне на грудной отдел что-то тяжелое положили и оно меня к земле тянет.. сходила к врачу, поставил д-з вертеброгенная лягкая тораколюмбалгия, назначил физиолечение...б оли не прекратились... Началось лето,боли приутихли, но начала болеть поясница.. потом школа.. после бега на физ-ре было очень больно наклониться вперёд.. пошла опять к врачу. ренген от 17.10.05: определяется ретролистез L5 до 9 мм, снижение высоты межпозвоночного промежутка L5-s1. ренген от 28.10.05. отпределяется ретролистез до 5 мм при экстенции, компенсируемый во фракции. r-признаки нестабильности во сегменте L5-s1....освободили от физ-ры...пила мовалис, омез.. три раза проходила физиолечение (электрофарез, ДДТ, СМТ) ходила на массаж и занималась ЛФК, носила утягивающий пояс- ничего.

А боли таковы: больно прогибаться назад, тяжело мыть посуду, возникают сильные ноющие боли, где-то мяс назад в течении недели, когда я сидела, были простреливающие боли в левую ягодицу...иногда простреливает в копчик….иногда,когда неудобно сижу, возникают боли в пояснице и левой руке…ещё стала замечать,что когда долго сижу,такое ощущение,что попа немеет…

Недели 2 назад ходила на танкетке часов 6 (я сейчас вообще отказалась от каблуков, но очень редко всё-таки одеваю) а на утро, когда я садилась, было ощущение,ч то у меня внутренние органу как будто куда-то проваливаются…даже не знаю, как по-другому описать..

  А ещё, у меня хрустит почти всё тело: шея, позвоночник, руки, кисти, пальцы, ноги, пальцы на ногах


----------



## Helen (23 Май 2006)

*результаты КТ*

Согласно клиническим рекомендациям, которыми руководствуются врачи, ретролистез со стойкой симптоматикой, не купирующейся после 3 месяцев консервативного лечения, является показанием к оперативному лечению. 

По информации, предоставленной Вами, консервативное лечение, включающее массаж, ЛФК, ношение пояса не дало эффекта. К тому же Вы описываете симптомы повреждения корешков нервов.

По имеющимся данным можно рекомендовать следующее. Во-первых, Вам следует посетить нейрохирурга с результатами исследований. До консультации Вам следует соблюдать щадящий двигательный режим, без резких движений, без поднятия тяжестей. Если после консультации Вы совместно с хирургом примете решение о консервативном лечении - то попробовать пройти дополнительный курс в профильном по позвоночнику  учреждении. 

Вам нужно проследить, не усугубляется ли состояние (отмечать, не появляются ли дополнительные симптомы и не прогрессируют ли прежние). Если во время консервативного лечения что-либо изменится, следует повторить консультацию нейрохирурга. 

Обязательно напишите нам заключение нейрохирурга, мы постараемся вместе выбрать наиболее оптимальную тактику лечения.


----------



## Гость (24 Май 2006)

*результаты КТ*

Спасибо за ответ.

Знаете, я летом еду поступать в Екатеринбург и там тогда всерьёз займемся моей моей спиной...

Говорят, там очень хорошие клиники. Хотелось бы узнать, каков срок восстановления после операции?


----------



## Helen (25 Май 2006)

*результаты КТ*

Следует тщательно взвесить все факторы, принимая решение о хирургическом лечении и проконсультироваться с несколькими специалистами, возможно, попробовать другие консервативные методы.

Средние сроки восстановления после операции - несколько недель, но они зависят от многих факторов и определяются нейрохирургом.


----------



## vichka (22 Мар 2007)

*результаты КТ*

Здравствуйте, давно тут не появлялась..

Так вот что теперь появилось:
МРТ от 26.02.07: дистрофические изменения 1 стадии в сегменте s5-l1. Тело l5 позвонка смещено кзади на 4мм. Парацентральная эструзия l5-s1 справа на широком основании, сагиттальным размером 7 мм, с сужением правого радикулярного кармана 2-3 степени, левого 2 степени. Каудальные сегменты спинного мозга и корешки конского хвоста без особенностей. Исходный костный сагитальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне l5 18 мм. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без изменений.

Заключение: остеохондроз 1 стадии. Ретролистез l5 позвонка. Экструзия l5-s1 справа на широком основании.

Ренген: остеохондроз l4-s1 2 стадии, нестабильности l5-s1 нет

Болит уже 2 года...первый год боли были не такие частые и сильные...последние месяцев 6-7 не помню и дня без болей..болит поясница и отдаёт в правую ногу..причём нет определённого места отдачи, но часто болит чуть выше колена, порой боль простреливающая..иногда болит вся нога и доходит до большого пальца. Редко болит левая нога.

Когда обострения, больно и ходить, и стоять, и сидеть, и ноги поднимать, и на спине лежать. Но боли терпимые..или может уже привыкла. Очень редко болит правая рука. Но последний месяц просыпаюсь от того, что руки онемели. В основном, немеют обе руки.

Когда трогаю позвоночник на уровне поясницы, то появляется боль, причём она сразу не проходит, а сохраняется ещё с минуту. Особенно тяжело с утра, но стоит походить 5-10 мин и боль затихает. Долго сидеть тяжело, т.к. попа немеет или затекает (не знаю, как лучше сказать), начинает болеть или спина или нога, иногда всё вместе. Стоять и ходить долго тоже тяжело.

Да, ещё такое ощущение, что у меня икроножные мышцы атрофируются, т.к. на 3 этаж поднимаюсь с трудом и ещё правая нога тоньше левой где-то на 1-1.5 см. И правая нога поднимается макс 50-60 гр, а левая полностью.

С неделю назад сделали кт-блокаду, вначале боли уходили, а теперь опять..да ещё и пятки на обеих ногах болят, такая тупая боль, а во сне сегодня ногу свело..левую почему-то.

Вот ряд вопросов:
1-что значит вот это: с сужением правого радикулярного кармана 2-3 степени, левого 2 степени
2- и стоит ли думать об операции..
3-и почему боли возвращаются? Ведь блокаду сделали.


----------



## vichka (14 Май 2007)

*имплантант*

Уважаемые врачи, подскажите, пожалуйста, от чего зависит стоимость имплантанта?Предлагают имплантант стоимостью 170 тыс...хотя вначале предлагали 50 ...вот и непонятно, почему такой разброс цен..какой выбрать... 

Понятно, что врач будет настаивать который подороже...и действует для имплантантов закономерность: чем дороже, тем лучше?


----------



## Ell (14 Май 2007)

*результаты КТ*

Что конкретно Вам сказал нейрохирург?
И что означает фраза "предлагали вначале"(с)? В каком начале? Кто предлагал?

Ни один уважающий себя специалист не будет предлагать то, чего не следует предлагать. Из Ваших же слов складывается впечатление, что покупаем картошку на рынке.

Нет доверия к врачам, которые будут делать операцию, стоит ли тогда к ним обращаться?


----------



## vichka (14 Май 2007)

*результаты КТ*

Сказал оперироваться..так как есть нестабильность, то надо скреплять позвонки...спросила про лечени...сказал: а бесполезно уже...вот сказал стоимость имплантанта..50 тыс..или шведский или швейцарский...так как недавно сильно прихватило, то прилетел папаня и сам пошёл к врачу..тот сказал надо опрерироваться и чем быстрее,тем лучше ..так как, по его словам, чем больше затягивать, тем сложнее восстанавливаться...

Я так понимаю, что раньше врач не знал, что у нас есть возможность оплатить дорогостоящий имплантант, поэтому и предложил самый дешевый... а поговорив с папанькой, предложил за 170...

Как сказали, это один из ведущий нейрохирургов..поэтому не доверять ему нет смысла..

P.S. и спс за терпение  в нашем недавнем разговоре...


----------



## Ell (14 Май 2007)

*результаты КТ*

Вика, я бы вот что Вам посоветовала. Получить еще одну консультацию, у другого врача.
Не потому, что не надо доверять Вашему консультирующему, а лишь для подтверждения и статистики, скажем так.

А еще порасспросите  врача, в чем разница импланантов. Материал, вес, способ установки, производитель, буквально до мелочей, попросите название  и т.п. Вот и посмОтрите из чего складывается цена. 

И обязательно надо уточнить - а вдруг дорогой имплант для 17 (уже 18, наверное?) лет как раз самое то.

Вообщем, я думаю, надо "выпытать" подробности.

P.S. Не думайте о том разговоре, всё хорошо, Вы умничка, что умеете делать выводы


----------



## vichka (14 Май 2007)

*результаты КТ*

2 врача (вертеброневролог и нейрохирург) сказали, что надо повременить с операцией.. хотя кажется, что тянуть уже некуда... итак  затянула на 2,5 года..тяжело уже...

Согласна с Вами, что надо всё распросить, но в ближ дни не получится попасть к нему...он ещё, как мне показалось, строгий дядька..)) даже спрашивать страшно..)))
и вообще-то только сегодня (15) стукнет 18))


----------



## Ell (14 Май 2007)

*результаты КТ*

Страшно - не страшно, но это -Ваша жизнь и Ваше здоровье.
Строгий - не строгий, объяснить просто обязан.


----------



## Ell (2 Июн 2007)

*результаты КТ*

*vichka*, Вы сходили к врачу?


----------



## vichka (3 Июн 2007)

*результаты КТ*

Пока нет...решила всё-таки сдать сессию..перед последним схожу, сдам всё необходимое, чтобы через день после последнего экзамена ложиться..

Ell, а Вы не знаете, сколько понадобится времени, чтобы зажил шрам и можно было бы купаться в море..?


----------



## Ell (3 Июн 2007)

*результаты КТ*

Швы снимают дней через 7. А нормально шрам начинает выглядеть примерно через месяц.


----------



## vichka (23 Июн 2007)

*результаты КТ*

Уважаемые, скажите пжл, что такое фокальная экструзия?


----------



## vichka (3 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  результаты КТ*

доброго времени суток..уважаемые,подскажите,пжл,можно ли  в домашних условиях снять напряжение мышц спины?..ввиду того,что болел посяничный отдел( больно было выпрямить спину),пришлось 3 дня ходить наклонившись вперяд..теперь боли поутихли и хочется выпрямиться..а никак..чувствуется ужасное напряжение мышц грудного  и нижнегрудного отделов..как можно от этого избавиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  результаты КТ*

Так была ли операция?
Сходить к врачу для определения причины такого состояния. Сейчас только вот это:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/chto-delat-pri-obostrenii-boli-v


----------



## vichka (3 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  результаты КТ*

спс за ответ..операции не было...просто подумалось:ведь никто не даст гарантию,что после операции будет лучше..тем более,что состояние на тот момент нормализовалось...летом съездила на море,отдохнула и спина целый год особо не болела..бывало,день поболит и проходит...а сейчас как-то боли затянулись...статью прочла...говорится,спазм снимают таблетки и мази..от таблеток отказалась..так как желудок  не воспринимал их...а вот мази стоит попробовать..завтра сбегаю за ними...а то долго  в таком состянии я не протяну..))спс за совет)
и к врачу до 20 никак..сессия..)чтоб её))


----------



## vichka (10 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  результаты КТ*

здравствуйте,уважаемые доктора)хотелось бы узнать,есть ли здесь перелом или нет?)


----------

